# Travis Bike Motor



## motostang (Nov 17, 2022)

I recently picked up a Travis Bike Motor and in need of some parts,
1. Flywheel cover
2. Gas tank (the large one)
3. Carb. rebuilder kit. (Tillotson MT 8)

Thanks for the Help!


----------

